# about pdf files/ebooks



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

hi, I am new here, not sure exactly where to post my question but I sent a question PM to the Tech admin. Just wanted to post here to make sure the Tech admin sees it just in case they did not see my message.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Tech Admin is not a supporting user and only a system administrator.

Please post your question or topic you need help on here and we will assist you.


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

How do I convert my PDF internet ebooks to PDF ebooks or to regular pdf ebooks/files ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There are some great online websites that will do this for free. This is the one that I use:

https://ebook.online-convert.com/convert-to-epub


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

If I remember correctly Calibre does it and is free if online does not suit.


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> There are some great online websites that will do this for free. This is the one that I use:
> 
> https://ebook.online-convert.com/convert-to-epub


Hi again, well I had gone to the website that you had posted and was able to convert one of my pdf books/files using there website however I was not sure if the pdf book/file that I changed was offline or still online due to the white E symbol pic on the pdf book/file which made me think the pdf book/file might still be accessed from online so I sent a message to the website helper asking if they could tell me how to test/see if my pdf book/file is offline. I followed the instructions they sent me then tested it out offline/off the internet, it worked however because the white E symbol pic was still there on my pdf book file after opening it offline and because the website helper told me that it may be that my internet web browser could be set to open my documents/files/pdf books, I asked them how to disable/set my internet browser to not open/access my documents/pdf books. they gave me this link for how to do that https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-set-default-programs-in-windows-10/. I went to the link but it was just to complex and a bit confusing for me to follow so is there a simpler and less confusing way to disable/set my internet browser to not open/access my documents/pdf books?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Which browser are you using.


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

joeten said:


> Which browser are you using.


I am not sure, internet explorer and/or duckduckgo I think. I use a internet service provider(Spectrum) to go on the net so I think that is another browser or the main browser.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How do I open a PDF in Acrobat instead of the browser? try the info in the link


----------



## C84 (Nov 3, 2017)

joeten said:


> How do I open a PDF in Acrobat instead of the browser? try the info in the link


those instructions were easily to follow however I could not find step 1. in the pdf book/pdf file or in my labtop so I could not proceed further plus the directions were from 2007 so it might not be relevant anymore. do I need to download the adobe program/adobe reader to have my pdf file/pdf book work/open/accessed offline? If yes then is it free to download? or are there older versions that I can download for free? If I do not need to download adobe program/adobe reader to open/access my pdf/file/pdf book offline then what else can I do to get my pdf file/ pdf book to be accessed/opened offline that is simple like the instructions in the link you gave me?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The Google Chrome browser can display PDF files, online and offline.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Adobe can be used for free https://acrobat.adobe.com/uk/en/acrobat/pdf-reader.html


----------

